# verbal recall!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

just wanted to brag that Sweetie comes out in his condo when called by his name.  he's such a smart fellow.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

:lol: Hahahaha! I hope mine learns her name!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Jealoussss.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

awesome!!!! how do you think you got that to happen?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That's great news, I bet you're such a proud momma  I know I'd be for sure lol If I tried that with Loken I'd turn blue and fall down before he came out.


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

That is so awesome! You should try and record a video of it ;D


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

yes a video would be soo cute!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So jealous!

Kashi huffs when he hears me near his cage :roll:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

haha Same here! i say in my sweetest voice "hello Norma" Norma responds with "pffff hufff PFFFFF" hahah


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

panda said:


> haha Same here! i say in my sweetest voice "hello Norma" Norma responds with "pffff hufff PFFFFF" hahah


:lol:

I go "Kashi~~~ Kashi~~~" and he's just like "CHHHHHHHSHSHSHSHSHSHShshshshshshshshshshsh" and then will look up at me with his brows furrowed like, "For the last time, ma, I want to sleep in!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love Sweetie! He's so full of personality!

:lol: I feel like I live with teenagers! I never know what I'm going to get when I walk into their room! :roll: 
Sometimes Cholla will huff from inside his cuddle-house. Sometimes he will see me & come on out (that's when he really want mealies). Sometimes, he'll be on his wheel when I walk in & he will either continue swinging, or will run & put his head in his ramp/tunnel.

Zoey will either huff, or book it up the ramp/tunnel to try & get to me.


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

this post got me curious... can hedgies really learn their name? because this also happens to me, but i always taught it was my scent. because sometimes i would just sit in front of mustard's cage and she would come out and go straight to where im sitting.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

kat said:


> this post got me curious... can hedgies really learn their name? because this also happens to me, but i always taught it was my scent. because sometimes i would just sit in front of mustard's cage and she would come out and go straight to where im sitting.


I think it's more so the tone of the voice along with the scent.

I don't think most animals recognize their "names" but the tone in which you say their name


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

the russian hedgie website (about long-eared hogs mostly) recommends giving some treats to the hogs only when they do something praiseworthy, like come when called.  i thought it was very cute.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

thats just like training a puppy!!! :shock: i didnt know you could do that!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

panda said:


> thats just like training a puppy!!! :shock: i didnt know you could do that!


i know, right? my first thought was that Russia-born hogs were more cooperative or something. 

Sweetie is always so funny. when my mom picks out poops from his condo at night, he totally bosses around and messes with her. :lol: he'd make a few laps and then would just meddle.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i also think that names are like melodies or tunes and can be recognized. that's why i don't rename rehomes or at least choose something very similar (Lance -> Lancik). but there's no hard science in this reasoning.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i agree, its like they get used to certain sounds meaning certain things happen..not necessarily that they understand language although who knows maybe they do :lol:


----------



## Skullpion (May 9, 2011)

Oreo gives me poop presents whenever I call his name...

I guess it's better than no reaction at all. lol


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Skullpion said:


> Oreo gives me poop presents whenever I call his name...
> 
> I guess it's better than no reaction at all. lol


 :lol: This is what I was going to say about my Mildred. I say her name, she stares at me, then puts her pooping face on.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

hanhan27 said:


> Skullpion said:
> 
> 
> > Oreo gives me poop presents whenever I call his name...
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I was reading this thread with LaylaBear sleeping on my tummy, and when I got to the poop presents part I literally laughed out loud so hard that I scared the CRAP out of Layla!! I laughed and not only made the 'ha ha' noise, but my tummy moved too, and Layla freaked and went "CHHHHHSHSHSHSHshshshshshsh, SSSHHHSHSHSHS!!!" ..... :shock: Well of course she scared ME when she did that because it was dark and quiet until that! WHEW! So now, thanks to the poop-presents comment :lol: Both Layla and I are sitting here startled... she's frowning, and I'm still laughing!!!

:lol: 

PS - this was a GREAT way to end the night!! Now I've got to calm down enough to go to bed...


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

lmashbri6983 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I was reading this thread with LaylaBear sleeping on my tummy, and when I got to the poop presents part I literally laughed out loud so hard that I scared the CRAP out of Layla!! I laughed and not only made the 'ha ha' noise, but my tummy moved too, and Layla freaked and went "CHHHHHSHSHSHSHshshshshshsh, SSSHHHSHSHSHS!!!" ..... :shock: Well of course she scared ME when she did that because it was dark and quiet until that! WHEW! So now, thanks to the poop-presents comment :lol: Both Layla and I are sitting here startled... she's frowning, and I'm still laughing!!!
> 
> ...


that's one of the major reasons i love this forum--i often end up having this big goofy smile on my face.


----------

